# 400D Upgrade



## Beav (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello. Im looking at upgrading my Canon 400D and im willing to sell the 400D gripped and add up to £200 extra myself. Im happy to buy second hand but from mpbphotoraphic as it comes with a warranty. Are there any bodies worth upgrading for this small amount of cash?

Thanks


----------



## Overread (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd guess you could get a 40D second hand for about the cost you could sell that for (depend though, if you sell the 400D to a shop you'll get less than if you sell it yourself, though of course the shop sell gives you a fixed amount and also is quick and easy).


----------



## Beav (Aug 18, 2012)

A mate has said £150 is ok so im happy to sell my 400d for that. So the upgrade from a 400d to a 40d is worth it?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 18, 2012)

Didn't you just ask this the other day?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 18, 2012)

Check the answers you got here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/canon/295047-upgrade-my-400d.html


----------



## Beav (Aug 18, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Check the answers you got here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/canon/295047-upgrade-my-400d.html




 My bad, I did search but not the Canon section. Didnt really get a clear answer


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 18, 2012)

I guess maybe I didn't summarize what I said well for you in the other post:
You really don't have a budget to work with here. 
The 40D would be an upgrade, but it's not a SIGNIFICANT upgrade. It's an excellent camera, but to be honest? I'd have put the $ away to add to it for an upgrade that you won't be back in a year or less saying this exact same thing. JMO, for what it is worth!
What you'd be getting with the 40D in an improvement:
Live view-which is rarely used
Faster frames per second
Larger viewfinder
faster max shutter speed
I believe a slightly better noise level at high ISO's
somewhat improved auto focus
Better design of the aperture control
The IQ tests in the two are approximately the same. 

They are all minor upgrades from the XTi. You are going to want to upgrade that next year and so on forever. I'd put my change away toward an upgrade that isn't going to keep you in this cycle.


----------



## Dao (Aug 18, 2012)

At one point, I jumped from 400D (XTi here in US) to 40D.

I like 40D better than 400D because ...

- Better body build, i.e. metal Body.
- Hold better in my hand. (400D with grip is not bad at all)
- 6.5 fps (vs 3 I think).
- Spot meter (Important to me)
- Dual Wheels system (Important to me)
- Top display (Important to me)
- 9 cross type AF points vs 1 at the center in 400D (not 100% positive)

For me, it is worth the cost to jump from 400D to 40D.  But then again, you may think differently.


----------



## Beav (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah looks like ile be happy with the lens upgrade, 10-20mm for now 

 EDIT: I wanted an upgrade from my 18-55mm kit lens but that looks a steap job. Possibly 17-55mm tamron 2.8. £200 second hand


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 18, 2012)

I have the Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 and I am VERY happy with it for the price. It is definitely an upgrade from the kit lens.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 18, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> I have the Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 and I am VERY happy with it for the price. It is definitely an upgrade from the kit lens.



I also have the tammy 17-50 2.8 and have been very pleased. Also have the tammy 28-75 2.8 but dont use it very often.


----------



## Beav (Aug 18, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I have the Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 and I am VERY happy with it for the price. It is definitely an upgrade from the kit lens.





pixmedic said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks guys. Ile probably get the 10-20mm sigma and the tamron 17-50mm then and sell my kit lens. Ile probably only get around £50 for the 18-55mm kit lens. May as well buy both these lenses instead of a half job upgrade on the body, lol


----------

